# Just started major question!!!



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

off to a great start however I major question is when your swinging you turn your body to the right, are you surpose to watch the ball all the time? I notice when you are in the backswing it hard to watch the golf ball. From what I seen you eye the ball when you start to swing however in the full swing you look behind your self!!! I'm I right?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Yea, I would be a good idea to watch the ball all the way through contact. It is good to do that because then you have a less chance of making bad contact or completely whiffing.


----------



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

Prea said:


> Yea, I would be a good idea to watch the ball all the way through contact. It is good to do that because then you have a less chance of making bad contact or completely whiffing.


thank you I was also talking with a friend he advised to look at the ball all the time 
thank you very help full:thumbsup:


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Thats what this site is for.


----------



## Coreyk31 (May 12, 2006)

*Limit your swing*

The further around you come on your backswing the harder it is to keep your eye on the ball. so what i started out doing, is just going back on my back swing just far enough to where it isnt such a strain to keep my eye on the ball, and then as i get better and better and more and more consisten i would go back a little further with my swing.. the key is to stay comfortable... and just work it that way until your satisfied with your backswing...


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

In anything that we are starting to learn, we usually find ourselves feeling awkward with our position and style, but experience tells us that as we practice along the way, we develop our own style and ways. In so doing, we are able to get used to the movements and perfect the act in the end.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

It is possible to do both. If you lift your chin up, you can turn your left shoulder under your chin without moving your head. After a while, a full backswing becomes much more important than keeping your eye on the ball. After all, there are a number of blind golfers who can score very well.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> If you lift your chin up, you can turn your left shoulder under your chin without moving your head.


This is exactly what i did. Works great.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

If you rotate your hips you will get even more core power.


----------



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

Always watch the ball through your whole swing


----------

